# bleed hyd clutch



## crd (May 28, 2014)

how to go about bleeding hyd clutch on a 2004 gto


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's a PITA. If you're ever in there for a clutch or slave install a remote bleeder. It will make it so much cleaner, easier and quicker. Here is a picture of what's inside. It shows a remote bleeder attached but if you look where the label is you'll see here's a hole in the housing. With the stock setup a hex nut extends almost up to the opening. IIRC it's a 5/16" socket for it. Be careful you don't drop the socket into the bell housing (don't ask how I know). 
You need two people to do it. Fill the reservoir, have someone press the clutch, crack the bleeder, tighten the bleeder while they still have the pedal pressed, release the pedal, repeat until no air comes out while watching the reservoir to make sure it doesn't run out. It's as big as a thimble. The bled fluid will spill into the bell housing and leak out the small opening slot at the bottom of it.


----------



## mojimbo (May 31, 2014)

Oh yeah. Remote bleeder is definitely worth it. The bleeder port is about 1.5" from the wall, so it won't be easy to reach the standard bleeder valve. And if your partner pushes the pedal too quickly, the fluid squirts our and covers you underneath. If I ever have to drop the tranny again, that's the first thing I'll install.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I helped a friend bleed and we dropped the socket into the bell housing. PITA but pulling the starter and fishing around with a magnet got it out. The stock system sucks.


----------



## svxman07 (Sep 29, 2014)

How long of a remote bleeder would be best, can't remember what lengths but I believe I remember seeing 2 different length remote bleeders?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I was going to guess but then I remembered my trans is laying on the garage floor with it on. On mine I measured ~41" from tip to tip. They are just braided brake lines with the appropriate fitting on one end to screw into the slave where you unscrew the stock bleeder and an adapter fitting on the other end with a brake valve on it.


----------

